# Cooking with pollen?



## Kyle F (Mar 13, 2016)

The old lady is asking me if I'll save the pollen that my buster collects, and make a batch of cookies or brownies or something. We haven't done much with edibles so our knowledge is limited. Anyone have any suggestions on how much pollen I should use? Or the ratio for pollen:brownie ingredients? Thanks guys


----------



## 420monster (Mar 13, 2016)

Kyle F said:


> The old lady is asking me if I'll save the pollen that my buster collects, and make a batch of cookies or brownies or something. We haven't done much with edibles so our knowledge is limited. Anyone have any suggestions on how much pollen I should use? Or the ratio for pollen:brownie ingredients? Thanks guys


Pollen? 300 pounds sounds about right!

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## fumble (Mar 14, 2016)

are you talking pollen or kief? I've never heard of using pollen for anything but breeding


----------



## Kyle F (Mar 14, 2016)

Definitely kief. Lol I didn't realize that would be confusing until you said something, sorry. Just what the buddies and I tend to call it I guess :/


----------



## fumble (Mar 15, 2016)

ok cool beans  If you use 10 grams per a batch of 12 brownies using a 1/2 cup of oil or butter (depends on what recipe calls for) you will end up with about 250 mg per brownie. If you are new to edibles that will be way too strong for you - doesn't matter what your smoking tolerance is. My smoking tolerance is off the charts but edibles are way different. So either use less kief or cut the brownies into 24 instead of 12


----------



## Kyle F (Mar 15, 2016)

fumble said:


> ok cool beans  If you use 10 grams per a batch of 12 brownies using a 1/2 cup of oil or butter (depends on what recipe calls for) you will end up with about 250 mg per brownie. If you are new to edibles that will be way too strong for you - doesn't matter what your smoking tolerance is. My smoking tolerance is off the charts but edibles are way different. So either use less kief or cut the brownies into 24 instead of 12


 Awesome man, thx a million. Can't wait to try them. I know what you mean about the tolerence...my smoking tolerance is off the charts and I'm wasting too much. This will be a good alternative!


----------



## fumble (Mar 15, 2016)

Cool beans. I would even start with half a brownie then wait at least an hour so you can judge the strength and decide from there if you need more. You do not want to over do it lol


----------



## Dan Drews (Mar 29, 2016)

Be sure to decarb your kief in the oven for 30 - 40 minutes at 240 deg F before making your cannabutter, IF you want to maximize your THC level.

By kief, I'm assuming you mean the 'dust' you collect in your grinder. Yes, it's also known as pollen even though it's NOT the same as actual pollen. 

10 grams of that type of kief will make VERY POTENT brownies or cookies. Normally I'd recommend 7 - 10 grams of finely chopped good bud and kief is much more concentrated THCA than bud.

And you can substitute cannabutter even if your brownie mix or cookie recipe calls for oil. 1/2 cup cannabutter = 1/2 cup oil.

Remember, edibles will get you TOO stoned if you're not careful. Read all the stories about DOPES that eat shit that is too potent, then do really stupid things. Don't be a DOPE. Eat half of what you think you can eat, wait 90 minutes, then eat more if you're not feeling it. 

If you're using kief that you have decarbed, 1/4 of a brownie may be all you need. Or use less kief.


----------

